# focus st on a rolling road



## st mel (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi, not sure if any body can help me but i put my car on a rolling road today & the figures i got back were not great.
norm power 221.0 bhp 
engine output 219.5 bhp
wheel output 165.5 bhp
drag output 54.0 bhp 

Now this looks good but i have had a re-map & should be getting near to 285 bhp. I know i should have put the car on a rolling road before the re- map so i don t know what it was before the re-map. Not sure whats wrong or where to go now.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

What dyno was it?
Which re-map? 
Are you making full boost? 
What Fuel are you using?

I would say your car isnt mapped!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I would look into the mapping (Who did it?)


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

The standard ST is around 225bhp so as the others said, it may not have been mapped?


----------



## st mel (Feb 5, 2009)

It was a maha dyno & was done my Torquing BHP in cambridgeshire.not sure about about full boost. 
Yeah i know i am using the wrong fuel & should be the super unleaded & fair play to the guy today he did say it would make a difference.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

st mel said:


> It was a maha dyno & was done my Torquing BHP in cambridgeshire.not sure about about full boost.
> Yeah i know i am using the wrong fuel & should be the super unleaded & fair play to the guy today he did say it would make a difference.


its not goint to gain 65+ bhp though. check to see if the boost is going higher then it was when it was standard.


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not a dyno expert, but a FWD car shouldn't really be loosing 54bhp through the gears.
I'd also get that investigated.
Was this part of a dyno day?
What was the torque figure?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

It is a common problem on focusstoc.com that the ST can seem to have no performance increase on the rollers due to the heat in the engine which stops the ECU from giving all the power or something along those lines.

Maybe worth posting on there.

Edit: To quote someone on focusstoc.com



> the ST struggles on the rollers because as soon as the inlet temperatures reach a set value the ecu backs off the power.


----------



## st mel (Feb 5, 2009)

no he did say it may gain aboout 20 bhp? i am not so sure. 
and yes the boost does go higher than standard. what should i expect to get out of this car with a re-map.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

st mel said:


> no he did say it may gain aboout 20 bhp? i am not so sure.
> and yes the boost does go higher than standard. what should i expect to get out of this car with a re-map.


250-300 from most maps.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

jamest said:


> It is a common problem on focusstoc.com that the ST can seem to have no performance increase on the rollers due to the heat in the engine which stops the ECU from giving all the power or something along those lines.
> 
> Maybe worth posting on there.
> 
> Edit: To quote someone on focusstoc.com


we don't see that problem and we have dyno'd LOADS!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

tmagnet said:


> I'm not a dyno expert, but a FWD car shouldn't really be loosing 54bhp through the gears.
> I'd also get that investigated.
> Was this part of a dyno day?
> What was the torque figure?


your right that is a high figure for a FWD car.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> we don't see that problem and we have dyno'd LOADS!


I assume it is caused by some rolling roads without a big enough fan to cool the engine enough.


----------



## st mel (Feb 5, 2009)

the torque figure as on paper in front of me is
torque m = 201 lbf-ft.
max. torque at 74 mph or 4660 rpm


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

Standard torque should be 230lb/ft at the flywheel.
Do you know if your 201lb/ft was at the fly or wheels?
I'd say your car could be poorly or the dyno was dodgy.
Did any other cars go on the dyno at the same time?


----------



## st mel (Feb 5, 2009)

i think it was the fly & i was the only car running today.


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

Would have been nice to have another car on the dyno to see if that made the figures it should have! Could help narrow it down between dyno or car problem


----------



## st mel (Feb 5, 2009)

the first thing he said when he saw that i was disappointed that the rolling road was correct. mind you he would say that.
And that fords tend to run lower bhp.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

First things first, what you running? What other mods than a remap? cos just a remap alone is never gonna put you up at the high 200's-3
Mine's running with the Dreamscience intercooler, DS induction kit, a 3" turbo downpipe, 100 cell sports cat and Mongoose catback, all remapped with Dreamscience Mod C. Plus all the usuall nonsense:thumb:
I'd think it'll be in the 285-300 neck of the woods, but haven't rr'd it, mainly because of negative stories from well modded cars not showing well on the rr. Blame the fan, the car, the rr; whatever.
It's the way it pulls on the road that makes me grin like a silly beggar, not numbers based bragging rights down the pub.


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

I had my car mapped, i wasnt seeing any performance boost so to say, so i went back. They said something about it haveing to be run normally for a few weeks, then they swiched it on in about 2 seconds and i was flying !


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

My above coment makes no sence does it ! At least i know what i mean !


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Those wheel HP figures look a bit low for a standard car. For a remap that's very bad as you should see an extra 30+ at the wheels with little problem.

Take it to somewhere like Surrey Rolling Road and check it.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you use the Rolling Road at the place it was originally remapped? If not, I would take your car back to where ever you had it remapped and complain. If it was at the Rolling Road place complain to them.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Dosen't sound like a main plyer in the either remaps for the focus or rolling road has been used. Explains, in part at least, the poor result.


----------

